# Horse bling???



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

*Bling for Horses???*

I came across this website and wondered how she was doing it. Anyone done anything like this? What do you use for the base? Is some of it glitter vinyl??

The website is Home


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow 112 views and no one knows anything about this?? 

There has to be something that would adhere to the horse hair and not tear out the hair. Any ideas would be welcome.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

Use the decal material that you use for rhinestone car decals to make your designs.. It looks like they have put the rhinestone design on top of glitter vinyl.. that will stick to the horse's hair and it won't hurt them when pulled off. I know they use a strong adhesive on the sale stickers they place on horses and cattle when run through the auction..


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

I saw those. I am going to try using the decal material. Just not sure how they layer the glitter film and the rhinestones together. Probably need to order one and see.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Paula, I will have to give it a try as well. 

Christine - like you, I think I will buy one and see how it is made 

For those of us in the horse niche, it is a great add-on to carry.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

I make car decals with a glitter backing.. All you have to do is make your design.. do a contour cut of your decal material and also contour cut your vinyl so they are the same. Press your design on your decal material and then all you have to do is lay that on top of the vinyl. 

You don't have to contour cut the decal or vinyl material.. you can always put them together and then cut with a pair of scissors..


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

I did see this recently, I don't know if it is available yet. 
Sticky Flock Rhinestone Template Material Wholesale


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

ShaggyDog said:


> I did see this recently, I don't know if it is available yet.
> Sticky Flock Rhinestone Template Material Wholesale


That is Specialty Glitter.. You can also get at Specialty Graphics by the yard or by the roll..

Ooooops, that is heat press vinyl..

You want the FDC series 3700 Premium Ultra Metallic Vinyl Film for on vehicles.. 4 wheel or 4 footed...


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

Paula
Ok...so I understand your layers...the glitter vinyl is on the bottom, the decal material is placed on top (with the rhinestones already adhered to the decal material). 

What decal material are you using? Does it affect the appearance of the vinyl underneath?


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

Chris I use the stickons decal material.. it's so much easier to get the backing off than the Xpel... It does not affect the vinyl at all.. I like to contour cut my decal material to get any large areas of blank film out.. but it is clear, so it doesn't make much difference. It's just a preference with me..


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

PlumCrazyGlitz said:


> That is Specialty Glitter.. You can also get at Specialty Graphics by the yard or by the roll..
> 
> Ooooops, that is heat press vinyl..
> 
> You want the FDC series 3700 Premium Ultra Metallic Vinyl Film for on vehicles.. 4 wheel or 4 footed...


I don't think the two are one in the same... Far more colors are shown in the Sticky Glitter than FDC Material...

I would also guess because they promote rhinestones can be used with the material it must have something different to it where it will allow the rhinestones to stick.... We know rhinestones won't stick to heat press material... Although I never tried with heat press glitter material... Maybe the texture the glitter gives it will allow rhinestones to stick?...

That glitter stuff is expensive though....

Good idea on putting decal material on top of vinyl though for a glitter backing...

Kevin


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

katruax said:


> I don't think the two are one in the same... Far more colors are shown in the Sticky Glitter than FDC Material...
> 
> I would also guess because they promote rhinestones can be used with the material it must have something different to it where it will allow the rhinestones to stick.... We know rhinestones won't stick to heat press material... Although I never tried with heat press glitter material... Maybe the texture the glitter gives it will allow rhinestones to stick?...
> 
> ...



They aren't the same, I corrected myself in the post.. The first one is heat press vinyl for apparel, it's Specialty Glitter.. the 2nd one is sign/auto vinyl for your car decals...

I use both types of the vinyls and have made quite a few decals using the glitter backing.

Here is one I did with the glitter backing... I should have put the vinyl on the outside edges of the C and r.. probably would have looked a little better...


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the information and ideas ! !


----------

